# Low low low low low



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Never have done a soil test before and I got results back last night. I know there is a very opinionated debate about My Soils testing methods but that is who I chose to start with.
I'm low across the board and this stuff is way over my head so I'm asking for a little help on how to tackle this.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like if you are ok with synthetic fertilizer then buy some "balanced" fertilizer (they recommend 13-13-13) and apply at the rate they recommend. Most home improvement stores will sell 10-10-10, 12-12-12, 13-13-13 bags that is your NPK to boost your low values.

You can do this !


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I would look for a granular fertilizer that has micros in it or you could always spray your micros in addition to a granular fertilizer that doesn't. Get some Dolomitic lime and put that down as well to raise your pH. Lime will also add Ca and Mg. My pH was a little lower and my soil report recommended 30 lbs/M for lime.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Get you some Scott's Greenmax and put your Scott's spreader on 5 (Yes I know thats above the 3.75 listed) and a bag of lime. Probably 50-100 lbs for your square footage, and water the crap out of it. Then do the same thing again in a month.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

The positive side of being low across the board is that you should expect some positive visual results as you apply your nutrients. Which brings up a reason why these MySoil tests get the grief they get... you have no idea how much of each nutrient to actually apply! You're just being told that you need some.
:twisted:


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

This is what my game plan is.
I'm doing a complete renovation, seed down April 17
So two nights before seed
Throw down 50 lbs of Lilly Miller lime
When appropriate to fertilize spray Growth Products Triple 12 mixed with
Growth Products Micrel Total 5-0-0 micronutrients 
All season long
Whatcha think


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Honestly, I'd rather be in your situation than mine (everything high). You can put down pretty much anything and it will help. Since you're low across the board, I like others' suggestions and would go with a balanced fert but I would spoon feed it weekly or bi-weekly until summer and then a few weeks before starting your late summer feeding I would get another soil test done and check progress/adjust fert plan from there. Lime is good if pH out of whack.

Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Prospect - the plan you lay out is not bad, in a vacuum, but if you're trying to correct any soil deficiency liquid is not the way to go. Maybe a hybrid approach would be the best of both worlds for you.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

corneliani said:


> @Prospect - the plan you lay out is not bad, in a vacuum, but if you're trying to correct any soil deficiency liquid is not the way to go. Maybe a hybrid approach would be the best of both worlds for you.


When I was reading your reply before this one I was starting to wonder if liquid would change the soil profile and then I continue reading and you answer my thought.


----------

